# 90's aquamorph comic?



## umbrajoke (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been having flash backs all day to a comic book i think i remember reading around my highschool days and is part of the reason i enjoy furdom. my question is if anyone remembers a comic that involved a woman and a dolphin having sex? if you have any ideas as to the name of the comic i would be very appreciative.

thank you


----------

